# Lircd and homebrew

## monkeydog

Ok, im having abit of trouble getting a homebrew serial ir reciever (from lirc site) to work. I know the ir reciever works (tested it on windows).

I would like to start from the start again. But heres some information.

Its plugged into comport 2 (1 has modem). 

kernal config looks like this

```
#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

# CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

```

lirc was emerged

```

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=serial" emerge lirc

```

Please help

(I need help in everything (what modules to load and settings, any kernal change, module settings and stuff)

Help will be appreciated, 

James

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

setting up lirc with the same hardware befor 3 days;-)

First: no IrDA (infrared) support and no Infrared-port device drivers!!!

... this has nothing to do with the serial hardware.

You must compile the Serial Interface as a module.

CONFIG_SERIAL=m ... compile the new kernel and install it.

... after rebooting. (All as root)

'mknod /dev/lirc c 61 0'

create a file called /etc/modules.d/lirc:

--------------------------------

# Support for lirc

alias char-major-61    lirc_serial

options lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3f8

--------------------------------

(irq=4 io=0x3f8 is the first serial interface, look at your bios)

run 'modules-update' ... then a 'modprobe lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3f8'

Success? Good.

Now put in your '/etc/modules.autoload' the line:

lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3f8

Now the first  test: run 'mode2' on the console or 'xmode2' under X.

Press the buttons on your remote-control should give an output.

Now configure your remote-contral by downloading the '/etc/lircd.conf' for your specialdevice from lirc.org

or create your own with 'irrecord filename'

'cp filename /etc/lircd.conf ; /etc/init.d/lircd start'

'rc-update add lircd default'

Finished.

Frank, after 2 days of trying getting lirc on gentoo to work;-)

----------

## ralle

I tried to follow the instructions, but it did not work for me...

mode2 shows some output, but irw won't show anything. I downloaded the conf file for my remote from lirc.org, and it works perfektly on a friend's pc with my receiver, so the hardware works too.

Here is what I did:

- put 'LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=serial"' into /etc/make.conf

- 'emerge lirc'

- 'mknod /dev/lirc c 61 0' (COM1)

- create /etc/modules.d/lirc with the content above (COM1)

- 'update-modules'

- 'modprobe lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3f8'

- copy my lirc conf file (from lirc.org, works on different pc) to /etc/lircd.conf

- 'mode2' works and even loads the lirc_serial module by itself it it is not loaded

- 'mode2' works whether the serial (NOT the lirc_serial) modules is loaded or not

- 'mode2' works whether lircd is started or not

- 'irw' does not work at all (it does not work whether the serial modules is loaded or not, "Connection refused" error if lircd not running)

Any ideas?

----------

